# need accent color for brown/tan room - not burgundy



## sausagefingers (Nov 16, 2008)

Something like a sage green, or even a dark or burnt orange looks fantastic with those colors. The green, I think, is more fun and a "happier" color and is always a good choice.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I like pale blue with browns and taupes.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

latte and a blue ,aleutian 6241 s/w,


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Get a few different samples and some poster board. I use a mini-roller kit, I think it's made by Shurline. It's about 5 x 6 inches and is perfect for rolling out samples on poster board. You can then hang the samples in various places around the room to see what looks best. You can lay them on the floor or furniture to check for the look as well. Painting out the boards is far more helpful than brushing samples on the wall. You can also then cut a small piece to take when you go shopping for accessories. In some cases, I give my customers a paint stick with each color I've applied. They love it. No more approximating colors in their mind when shopping.


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

I love the combo of tans/browns and turquoise. You could mix and match pillows with patterns and solids, varying the shades of turquoise. I'd even experiment with some oranges and spring greens, too. Good luck and send pics.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Seems denemante is MIA.


----------

